# Santa Cruz meet 3/15......



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

Attention all Nissan Owners, there will be a Nissan meet in Santa Cruz @ Full Speed Performance.

Location:
1224-A Mission Street
Santa Cruz, CA 95060
Tel: 831 345 8050

Snacks, drinks will be provided. 

Directions:

get to HWY 880/17...

take 17 west towards Santa Cruz...come over the "hill"...

Stay on 17 until you come to the HWY 1 interchange in Santa Cruz...

Follow all the signs towards UCSC/Mission Street...

get onto HWY 1/Mission Street...

proceed approx 5-7 minutes down Mission Street until you come to Laurel Ave...

drive through lighted intersection at Laurel and Mission and then make a right turn into the next shopping center driveway...

it's called Mission Center...from the street you will see Sabieng (a thai place) and Golden City (Chinese food)...

it is also directly across the street from Round Table Pizza...

once in the parking lot you can't miss us...=)...


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

Wussup Q I don't know if you remember me I had the red Altima in "Freakmont" but anyways you know I'll be there, hopefully I'll have some new rims by then? Just waiting for my tax refund.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

*yep....*



Dexplicitone said:


> *Wussup Q I don't know if you remember me I had the red Altima in "Freakmont" but anyways you know I'll be there, hopefully I'll have some new rims by then? Just waiting for my tax refund. *


Yes I remember you. I will try to be there by 1pm. It looks like we will have a large group.


----------



## 2000nssnfrontier (Feb 22, 2003)

That sounds sweet 
I'll see if anyone at nissanfrontier.net wants to go 
thanks for setting it up
my first post


----------



## 2000nssnfrontier (Feb 22, 2003)

so what time should we get their?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

2000nssnfrontier said:


> *so what time should we get their? *



12pm should be fine.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

how many people are actually gonna show. cause i'm not driving all that way for 2 people. esp when the last meet i went to that a certain person planned i was the only one there on time (not even the organizer was on time) ONE other guy showed like 30 mins later and then i find out the only other 2 people to show came 5 mins after we left and an hour late.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

*check out this thread.......*

Follow the below thread:

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=84136

It will not be a 2 or 3 people showing up. We are talking about 30+ cars. I believe if you come, you will not be disappointed. Sorry for the letdown last summer, "my bad".


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

well depending on my schedule i might show then


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: check out this thread.......*



qinsac said:


> *Follow the below thread:
> 
> http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=84136
> 
> It will not be a 2 or 3 people showing up. We are talking about 30+ cars. I believe if you come, you will not be disappointed. Sorry for the letdown last summer, "my bad". *


30+ cars would be off Da-hook but we'll just have to wait and see till that day. I'm sure there will be atleast 15+ cars going for sure from what I've read on other boards as well.


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

WildGirl said:


> *well depending on my schedule i might show then *


hey Wildgirl how you been? i might be making an appearance this time, i think i just have to go to akings game the night before then i will leave the next day to this. p.s., give Q a break, he knows it was "his bad"


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

WildGirl said:


> *how many people are actually gonna show. cause i'm not driving all that way for 2 people. esp when the last meet i went to that a certain person planned i was the only one there on time (not even the organizer was on time) ONE other guy showed like 30 mins later and then i find out the only other 2 people to show came 5 mins after we left and an hour late. *


We had a meet in "Freakmont" last month and there was about 14-15 car that showed up so it was a pretty good turn-out!!! Did you not know about it, I think Q posted it on here?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

qinsac said:


> *Attention all Nissan Owners, there will be a Nissan meet in Santa Cruz @ Full Speed Performance.
> 
> Location:
> 1224-A Mission Street
> ...


BUMP!!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

damn, thats cool, im 20 minutes away


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

*Weather update for Sat meet....*

Weather update........ 
30% of showers for the meet. Temp in low 60's.

I believe we will have a good turnout despite the weather. Checked the other boards and its looking GOOD!!! It looks like to entire Nissan community will represent this Saturday.

Remember to bring your cameras and digi cams. Meet and greet and have a good time.

SO COME ON DOWN!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

*won't be attending.....*

Got into an accident tonight. Front end is damaged, hood bented up. Maybe some internal damage, S****!!!!!!

I ran into Mitui Montero SUV. She got a scratch on the bumper. Got a claim # from my insurance, I know they will drop my coverage after this accident.

Anybody know a reasonable body shop in Sacramento?

Please help the "brother" out.

I won't be attending the Santa Cruz meet. Damn!!!

Q out


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

sounds tight and not to far but my rides not out of surgery yet so no way i can get it there but someone should post pics.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

So what was the turn out like? anyone get pictures?


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

turn out was alrite, not tons of cars but enough to make it worthwhile. i brought my camera but only took pictures of the SRT-4 that was there


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

damn it! the meet was only 15 minutes away and i drove 600 miles in the wrong direction. i need to check this section more often, that or someone could hit me up when something is going down.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

deception se-r said:


> *damn it! the meet was only 15 minutes away and i drove 600 miles in the wrong direction. i need to check this section more often, that or someone could hit me up when something is going down. *


Damn, you must of gotten really lost??? I'm here in Salinas so I'm pretty sure I know how to get to Santa Cruz. The meet was cool, enough cars and weather turned out good.


----------



## makaveli22 (Jan 10, 2003)

u guys can check out the pics i took here



Meet Pics


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

you explicit people are all whack.. 

specially this guy..








whack whack whack..

just copy paste if is doesnt work

one last thing..

OUTKAST norcal FO LIFE!!!! nikka


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

Sr20kidD said:


> *you explicit people are all whack..
> 
> specially this guy..
> 
> ...


Just another hater!! It's so easy to talk behind a computer, cuz that's all u can do. Plus I don't think having 12-13 sec cars are "whack" and just added a 11sec car to the mix on drag radials.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

well to see the pics it says i have to join the site and I'm cool on that thanks and I can't view the pic above so i guess i lucked out huh


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

Dexplicitone said:


> *Just another hater!! It's so easy to talk behind a computer, cuz that's all u can do. Plus I don't think having 12-13 sec cars are "whack" and just added a 11sec car to the mix on drag radials. *


whatever BONG!!

lol

billa bong.. bong bong bong.. lol

you have nooooo idea whos this is.. thats funny..

lol..

hows your kid..


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

Sr20kidD said:


> *whatever BONG!!
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


That's not funny, why you gotta mess with my emotions like that??? So who are U anyways?


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

Dexplicitone said:


> *That's not funny, why you gotta mess with my emotions like that??? So who are U anyways? *


juan
OG from salas..

member.. uh.. we had classes in high school..

its funny seeing you here..

but.. this aint my home. i just troll around this part of the area..


my home belongs at the sr20deforum.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

Sr20kidD said:


> *juan
> OG from salas..
> 
> member.. uh.. we had classes in high school..
> ...


Hey what's going on, when did you move down there?


----------

